
Uber Is Rolling Out Designated Public Pickup and Dropoff Areas - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/10/18/uber-south-africa-is-rolling-out-public-pickup-2/
======
ender89
What a neat idea! You could call it a taxi, sorry, Uber stand.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
Hahahaha

